

Computers Are Showing Their Biases, and Tech Firms Are Concerned - jscottmiller
http://www.wsj.com/articles/computers-are-showing-their-biases-and-tech-firms-are-concerned-1440102894

======
norea-armozel
Mostly the problem with the biases are from what users select as samples to
give a program or service. If you give mostly pictures of gorillas to an image
tagging service then only feed it pictures of darker skinned individuals then
I can see how the service could easily tag the latter pictures as gorillas or
apes just on skin tone alone. The machines are doing their job, it's people
that can't seem to stop being idiots with the machines.

------
woodymcpecks
Paywall-free link: [https://archive.is/Qb9jD](https://archive.is/Qb9jD)

